# EU directive regarding the ceasing of importation of some types of battery into Europe



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

*EU directive regarding the ceasing of importation of some types of battery into Europe*

For the benefit of European Forum Members who are not aware new directive is coming into force on 26th. September prohibiting importation into Europe of NiCd and some other batteries. 
I know there are many who prefer NiCd batteries so this may be one of those nuisances they have to face. 

News 
Product Discontinuation: Ni-Cd Batteries 

On the 26th September 2008, a new EU directive comes into force preventing the importation of Ni-Cd and other batteries into Europe. 

Ni-Cd batteries will only be available until our UK stocks are exhausted. alternative types of battery for current equipment has been available for some time, so there should be no problem in finding an subsitute. For older equipment where Ni-Cd was the only type of battery available, replacments may not be available. 

Care should be taken to ensure you have the appropriate charger for alternative battery technology that is used for your equipment. 

Please dispose of your Ni-Cds safely. Most municipal recycling centres have facilities for the disposal of batteries, and you may also be able to leave the defective batteries with your replacement supplier for disposal. 

Should you require any further advice please email us at the address below. 
Icom: [email protected] 

© 2008 copyright - Icom (UK) Ltd 
Site Designed and Developed by World Launch IT Ltd


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: EU directive regarding the ceasing of importation of some types of battery into Europe*

Sheesh! more apcray from the EU. 
The sooner we, England, are out of it the better. 
Rod


----------

